# Unterschied Rute: Carp Feeder - Method Feeder



## Daniel667 (9. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied erklären?
Ich schaue gerade nach einer DAM Sumo und da gibt es diese beiden Unterscheidungen. Allerdings auch in der Rutenreihe GT4 und TRX, wo ich nicht wirklich einen Unterschied erkenne...
Die Beschreibungen der Ruten halten sich in Grenzen und es werden nur die optischen Schönheiten erwähnt anstatt über die Aktion etwas zu sagen.

http://www.dam.de/de/content/sumo-gt4
http://www.dam.de/de/content/sumo-trx

Wie verhält sich also die Carp Feeder zur Method Feeder? Die Wurfgewichte findet man auch bei der Method Feeder. Also wird ja irgendwas anders sein.

Wäre nett, wenn jemand erklären könnte |uhoh:


----------



## zeitgeist91 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Rute: Carp Feeder - Method Feeder*

Ich stelle einfach mal die Vermutung auf, dass die Ruten so ziemlich identisch sind.

Wenn man mal genau hinschaut, wird die eine auch nur auf der Online-Präsenz als Method Feeder vertrieben - schau mal auf den abgebildeten Rutenblank, da steht auch "Carp-Feeder". 

Mal ernsthaft : ich glaube, die nehmen sich so gut wie nichts.

Beste Grüße (& übrigens eine sehr berechtige Frage deinerseits!)


----------



## Andal (9. November 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Rute: Carp Feeder - Method Feeder*

Grundsätzlich sollten Carp-Feeder die etwas kräftigeren Ruten für schwerere Körbe und größere Entfernungen sein, als die Methodfeeder, ihren Ursprung an englischen Paylakes haben. Wie gesagt sollten. Ein Rutenblank ist genauso geduldig wie Papier, was die Beschriftung angeht.

Im Gegensatz zu reinen Feederruten sind beide meist nachgiebiger in der Aktion und für eher leichte, bis mittlere Gewichte ausgelegt; sie sind "englischer".


----------



## da Poser (10. November 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Rute: Carp Feeder - Method Feeder*

Wie Andal schon sagte- Namen sind Schall und Rauch.

Die meisten Feederruten sind eher wurfoptimiert. Das bedeutet, dass die Aktion abgesehen von der bissanzeigenden Spitze semiparabolisch oder Fast Taper ist. Bei vielen Feedern ist das Hand- und Mittelteil sehr straff und nur das Spitzensegment nachgiebig.
Die steife Aktion ermöglicht grosse Wurfweiten und mehr Präzision bzw. sichereren Anhieb auch auf grosse Distanz. Nachteil ist, dass die Ruten im Drill weniger gut puffern und die Gefahr des Ausschlitzens oder des Schnurbruchs steigt.
Da solche Ruten typisch für den Kontinent sind, werden sie in England auch manchmal als "Continental"- Feeder vermarktet.

Es gibt aber auch Feederruten mit einer mehr durchgängigen - einer parabolischen - Aktion. Diese Ruten sind eher für kürzere Angelweiten ausgelegt.  Fürs Feedern auf 100m sind sie nicht geeignet, dafür arbeiten sie besser im Drill mit und ermüdern so den Fisch leichter, bei reduzierter Gefahr den Fisch durch Ausschlitzen oder Schnurbruch zu verlieren.

Carp-, Method- und auch Pelletfeeder fallen in die letzte Kategorie. Die moderne Methodangelei funktioniert nach dem Prinzip der Festbleimontage, d.h. der Fisch hakt sich selbst, ein kräftiger Anhieb ist nicht nötig. Weil ein brachialer Anhieb nicht erforderlich ist werden Methodfeeder eher parabolisch konstruiert um bessere Drilleigenschaften zu erzielen.
Die Bezeichnung "Carp" soll den Einsatz eben auch für kräftige Fische suggerieren, ist aber mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Ich habe so den Eindruck, in Deutschland denken die meisten bei dem Stichwort "Karpfen" eher an Uboote und entsprechend starke Ruten (2,5/3/3,5lbs).

In England dominiert die Angelei an Commercials, bei den meisten Teichen herrschen Fischgewichte von unter 10kg vor.
Die grossen Brocken findet man dann in den Specimen Teichen. Mit "Carpfeedern" sind also nicht unbedingt Ruten gemeint die auch den Halbzenter Karpfen Paroli bieten können. Alleine der Name "Carp" hilft einem in der Beurteilung nicht zweifelsfrei weiter.
Wichtig ist hier auch ein Blick auf die angegebene Testkurve, das Wurfgewicht oder die Schnurklasse. Letztere findet man häufig bei englischen Ruten, um auch grosse Karpfen bändigen zu können sollte die Schnurklasse auch für mindestens 12lbs ausgezeichnet sein.
Die Übergänge sind hier aber fließend und daher die Bezeichnungen nicht immer ganz eindeutig.
Ich habe schon sogenannte Winklepicker gesehen die ein WG von 80g haben- nur sind das imho keine Winklepicker mehr sondern kurze Feederruten.

Einen Blick sollte man auch auf die mitgelieferten Spitzen werfen. Weil beim Methodfeedern die Bissanzeige über der Spitze in den Hintergrund rückt wird bei manchen Modellen an feinen Spitzen gespart.
Dabei sind die parabolischen Ruten im Nahbereich meiner Meinung nach den wurfgewaltigen Fast Tapern überlegen.
Deshalb sollten auch feine Spitzen beiliegen oder zumindest zugekauft werden können. Mit den meisten Methodfeedern lässt sich nämlich auf kurze Distanz wunderbar auch "normal" Feedern.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Rute: Carp Feeder - Method Feeder*

Die Ruten heißen beide Carpfeeder!

Schaut auf den Blank. 

Das ist bloß ein Marketinggag um das eine Modell interessanter zu machen.


----------



## da Poser (10. November 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Rute: Carp Feeder - Method Feeder*

Um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich mehr allgemein geschrieben und mir die Links vorher nicht mal angeschaut, Asche über mein Haupt.



> Die Ruten heißen beide Carpfeeder!
> 
> Schaut auf den Blank.
> 
> Das ist bloß ein Marketinggag um das eine Modell interessanter zu machen.


Die Blanks der Serie TRX besteht aus T24 Carbon und die GT4 aus T30.
Der T30 hat einen höheren Kohlenstoffanteil bzw. wurde mit höherem Druck gepresst.
Ich vermute daher, dass er einen Ticken schneller ist.

Außerdem ist z. B. der GT4 Carpfeeder in 3,30 zweiteilig, während das 3,30er TRX Pendant dreiteilig ist.
Zudem variiert die untere Wg- Angabe bei den Serien.
Die Blanks sind also sicher nicht identisch.

Wenn Du darauf hinaus willst, dass die Unterschiede zwischen den Serien wahrscheinlich marginal sind gebe ich Dir jedoch recht.

Bei den Wurfgewichten der GT4 Carpfeeder und Methodfeeder sieht man, dass die Bezeichnung "Carp" der von mir angesprochenen englischen Nomenklatur folgt.
Normalerweise würde man bei der "Carp" Version die besonders starke Variante vermuten, die Method ist aber hier die stärkere. "Carp" bezieht sich hier also nicht auf den Grosskarpfen, sondern eher auf kleinere bis mittlere Besatzkarpfen.
Ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem Carppicker, der mit seinen 10- 40g auch mehr auf die Commercial typischen Grössen abzielt und nicht auf Rekordkarpfen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. November 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Rute: Carp Feeder - Method Feeder*

Boah Poser, Bombenerklärung!


----------



## Daniel667 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Rute: Carp Feeder - Method Feeder*



da Poser schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich mehr allgemein geschrieben und mir die Links vorher nicht mal angeschaut, Asche über mein Haupt.
> 
> Die Blanks der Serie TRX besteht aus T24 Carbon und die GT4 aus T30.
> Der T30 hat einen höheren Kohlenstoffanteil bzw. wurde mit höherem Druck gepresst.
> ...



Die Bilder sind mir schnuppe...

Dass es hier nicht auf Großkarpfen geht ist mir von vornherein klar. 
Unter Carp Feedern verstehe ich was du schon in deinem ersten Beitrag geschrieben hast. Sprich: Selbsthakmontage, Method Feeder Blei mit Futter, Pellet oder kleiner Boilie am Haar eines 10cm Vorfachs.

Worauf ich hinauswollte hast du schon richtig erkannt. Nämlich, ob ich damit rechnen kann, dass die Carp Feeder aufgrund der erwähnten Angelvariante robuster gebaut und ein stärkeres Rückgrat bietet.

Die Frage ist jetzt: Lohnt es sich eine Carp Feeder zuzulegen oder die 25g max Wg draufzulegen und eine Method Feeder 3,90 30-100g, der anscheinend hochwertigeren GT4-Reihe, zu nehmen, um ebenfalls auf die besagte Karpfenpirsch zu gehen?

Als Zusatz: Ich fische nur in Seen. Und selbst wenn, dann werden bis 100g auch für einen Fluss ausreichend sein. Hier oben in Schleswig-Holstein ist die Auswahl nicht sehr groß an Flüssen. Und an der Treene ist eh alles untersagt.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Unterschied Rute: Carp Feeder - Method Feeder*

diese Überlegung hatte ich auch . Karpfenrute oder Feederrute ? Nach ewigen Hin und Her bin ich dann aber bei der Feederrute gelandet die ein entschieden höheres Wurfgewicht hat und mit einer Länge von 3,30 m ein echtes Fliegengewicht ( obwohl komplett aus Carbon ) ist


----------



## Kirmizz (29. Juni 2015)

*Drennan Carp Waggler zum Feedern??*

Besitze eine Drennan Carp Waggler 13ft, an meinem neuen See ist Posenangeln aber nicht so angesagt. Verzeiht die ketzerische Frage, aber kann man diese Rute wohl auch zum "normalen" oder Method Feedern einsetzen? Die Spitze ist ja recht weich...Dann bräuchte ich erstmal keine reine Feeder-Rute zu kaufen. Dann ist noch die Sache mit der Schnur, durch die kleinen Ringe auf der Drennan Rute passt wohl nur eine Mono bis 0,25...


----------



## Mikesch (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Drennan Carp Waggler zum Feedern??*



Kirmizz schrieb:


> ... an meinem neuen See ist Posenangeln aber nicht so angesagt. ...


Dann könntest du ja einen "neuen,alten" Trend setzen!
Oder läufst du immer mit der Masse mit?

Es heißt doch immer:
Um erfolgreich zu sein muss man anders fischen als der Rest.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Drennan Carp Waggler zum Feedern??*



Kirmizz schrieb:


> Besitze eine Drennan Carp Waggler 13ft, an meinem neuen See ist Posenangeln aber nicht so angesagt. Verzeiht die ketzerische Frage, aber kann man diese Rute wohl auch zum "normalen" oder Method Feedern einsetzen? Die Spitze ist ja recht weich...Dann bräuchte ich erstmal keine reine Feeder-Rute zu kaufen. Dann ist noch die Sache mit der Schnur, durch die kleinen Ringe auf der Drennan Rute passt wohl nur eine Mono bis 0,25...



Auch wenn die Spitze ,,weich" ist ,was wohl eher dazu dient das die Fische nicht ausschlitzen taugt diese eher nicht als Bissanzeiger.
Guck dir mal die Biegung von Feedertips an.
Was den Schnurdurchmesser betrifft,um es mal so zu sagen:
Man macht ja auf einen Fiat 500 keine 255er Schlappen von nem Porsche.:q
Es passt einfach nicht zusammen.
Man wird wohl auch ne 30 er durch die Ringe würgen können aber was soll das bringen?
Rutenbruch ,weil das Rütchen völlig über Gebühr belastet wird.


----------

